# Where to buy Air-8



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I've looked at a couple of websites but I can't seem to find it. Where do you all buy Air-8? How much is it usually?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I've looked at a couple of websites but I can't seem to find it. Where do you all buy Air-8? How much is it usually?


I think it is distributed through The Lawn Care Nut and GCI Turf.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I've looked at a couple of websites but I can't seem to find it. Where do you all buy Air-8? How much is it usually?


I don't think they can ship to California.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

stepper said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I've looked at a couple of websites but I can't seem to find it. Where do you all buy Air-8? How much is it usually?
> ...


Shoot. I have an area in front of my shed with moss and stuff because of the shade. Maybe I'll try some more sand.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

stepper said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I've looked at a couple of websites but I can't seem to find it. Where do you all buy Air-8? How much is it usually?
> ...


GCI just shipped me the build your own 4 pack this month in CA. I'd go for it.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

Teej said:


> stepper said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Newbie said:
> ...


Think you just have to avoid the RGS because of the sea kelp.


----------

